# Suche Leise AIO wakü



## Birbus (2. Oktober 2014)

*Suche Leise AIO wakü*

Hallo zusammen 
Ich bin auf der suche nach einer 120mm komplett wakü für meinen i7 2600 (nicht k) aus rein optischen gründen 
Das ein luftkühler leiser und günstiger wäre und mehr kühlleistung bietet weiß ich selber aber es ist ja auch nur aus optischen gründen 
Die lüfter die dabei sind werden eh ersetzt gegen etwas leiseres hatte da an sowas in der richtung gedacht: Enermax Twister Cluster 120mm (UCCL12) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Die erste Frage wäre ob dieser lüfter (ich hätte gerne einen weißen) überhaupt reicht um den 120 mm radioator zu belüften.
Bei der wasserkühlung weiß ich nicht was ich nehmen soll, da der laute lüfter weg fällt kommt es mir eigentlich nur auf eine leise pumpe an.
Welche wakü hätte von diesen die leiseste pumpe?
Cooler Master Seidon 120V (RL-S12V-24PK-R1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Enermax Liqmax 120S Twister-Pressure (ELC-LM120S-HP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Corsair Hydro Series H55 (CW-9060010-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Corsair Hydro Series H60 2nd Gen. (CW-9060007-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Man findet leider nie angaben über die Lautstärke der pumpe


----------



## HMangels91 (2. Oktober 2014)

Also ich habe die h55 mit nem noiseblocker Lüfter, einer reicht. 
Lautstärke ist okay die pumpe hört man nur man hört so ein leises summen.
Kann die h55 weiterempfehlen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Suche Leise AIO wakü*

Habe auch die H55 und bin zufrieden.

Nimm aber lieber die Thermaltake Water 3.0 Performer C (48€) und verwende die *beiden* mitgelieferten Lüfter. Die Rotorblätter sind weiß, vielleicht genügt dir das ja schon. 

Die Pumpeneinheit stammt wie bei der H55 auch von Asetek. Durch zwei Lüfter kannst du beide mit der Minimaldrehzahl laufen lassen (1000 U/min) und die Kühlleistung ist im Vergleich zu einem Lüfter besser.
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-Performer-C-All-in-One-LCS-retai_977465.html


----------



## Birbus (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Suche Leise AIO wakü*

hmm ich find die h55 vom kühlblock deutlich schöner  Und nen i7 im normaltakt wird der eine lüfter ja schaffen 
Glaub nehm auch den noiseblocker hab viel gutes davon gehört.
Gibt es außer vom design einen unterschied zwischen der h55 und der h60?


----------



## drstoecker (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Suche Leise AIO wakü*

Hab eine h70 mit 2 noiseblocker schon seit jahren am laufen und bin sehr sehr zufrieden. Gleich werde ich meine 7950 mit ner aio umbauen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Suche Leise AIO wakü*



Birbus schrieb:


> hmm ich find die h55 vom kühlblock deutlich schöner  Und nen i7 im normaltakt wird der eine lüfter ja schaffen
> Glaub nehm auch den noiseblocker hab viel gutes davon gehört.
> Gibt es außer vom design einen unterschied zwischen der h55 und der h60?



Die Pumpe der H60 stammt von CoolIt. Imo weniger zu empfehlen, da bei der H80, H100 usw. damit viele schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht haben.



drstoecker schrieb:


> Hab eine h70 mit 2 noiseblocker schon seit jahren am laufen und bin sehr sehr zufrieden. Gleich werde ich meine 7950 mit ner aio umbauen.



Hab ich mit meiner Asus 670 DCII schon gemacht. Kann ich nur empfehlen. In meiner Signatur gibts einen Link zu einem Artikel wo ich meine Erfahrung geschildert habe.

Nimmst du die Kraken G10 oder den Hybrid II ?


----------



## Birbus (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Suche Leise AIO wakü*

Dann wird es die h55  
Bei den lüftern bin ich mir noch unschlüssig gibt es da irgendwo eine auswahl von lüftern die sich anbieten und nicht zu laut sind?
wie wäre es zum beispiel mit dem hier? 
http://geizhals.de/corsair-air-seri...gh-static-pressure-co-9050011-ww-a953397.html
oder doch dieser hier?
http://geizhals.de/noiseblocker-nb-blacksilentpro-plps-a503969.html
würden beide genug leistung bringen?
WEil vom design ist der corsair lüfter schon schick 
Und ist die mitgelieferte wlp ok oder lohnt sich ne tube mx2 schon?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Suche Leise AIO wakü*

Der Blacksilent PLPS ist


----------



## Birbus (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Suche Leise AIO wakü*

Kann ich auch diesen Lüfter nutzen? be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 PWM 120x120x25mm 1500 U/min 19 dB(A)
Der scheint mir noch etwas leiser und sieht sehr schick aus


----------



## der pc-nutzer (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Suche Leise AIO wakü*

Für nen Radi nicht optimal, da der Rahmen offen ist -> baut weniger Druck auf, deutlich schlechtere Temperaturen (v.a bei eng stehenden Lamellen)


----------



## Birbus (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Suche Leise AIO wakü*

hmm ok geht der hier: 
Corsair SP120 High Static Pressure Lüfter, rote LED - 120mm
oder der
8435628 - 120x120x25mm Corsair Air Series SP120 Quiet Edition
Weil die luftfördermenge scheint mir recht gering.
Aber mein gott die 90 watt tdp sollten die doch schaffen oder?

Der noiseblocker mag gut sein sieht aber so langweilig aus 
Oder gibt es irgendwo eine liste schon schicken geeigneten lüftern ^^
sowas wäre optimal und ich würde nicht mehr nerven


----------



## der pc-nutzer (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Suche Leise AIO wakü*

EKL Wing Boost 2

Gute Lüfter, nicht langweilig


----------



## Birbus (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Suche Leise AIO wakü*

Bin glaube ich allgemein nicht zufrieden mit dem Lüftermarkt 
Und er hier geht nicht? 8486410 - 120x120x25mm Corsair Air Series SP120 PWM Quiet
weil der spricht mich optisch wirklich an 
Das der wing boost 2 nicht schlecht ist weiß ich hab den selber auf meinem brocken eco aaaaaaber der corsair ist schicker


----------



## der pc-nutzer (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Suche Leise AIO wakü*

Den Corsair kannst du nehmen, ist halt recht teuer


----------



## Birbus (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Suche Leise AIO wakü*

Das geht schon die wakü ansch ist schon unnötig da darf das der lüfter auch ;D
Wenn ich es für die optik mache dann richtig und die 3 euro reißen es auch nicht mehr raus 
Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Birbus (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Suche Leise AIO wakü*

Ich hab ein OEM board sind die Bohrlöcher für kühlerbefestigungen genormt oder kann es passieren das es nicht passt?


----------



## drstoecker (7. Oktober 2014)

@Lios Nudin
Also hab die hybrid I, nach dem Umbau zeigt die Karte kein Bild mehr. Da ist wohl irgendwas schief gelaufen.


----------

